# "leaking" and wet patches in underwear?



## SisterRose

Sorry for TMI

Argh! over the last week I've noticed "leaking" and wet patches about the size of a 50p piece or bigger in my underwear when going to the toilet. When sitting down/moving around sometimes I can feel it leaking out, it doesn't smell like urine or at least I don't think it does. I have called my MW and all she said was it doesn't sound like my waters because that'd be dripping down my leg and wouldnt be leaking like this but to keep an eye on it and go to the hospital if it gets worse or if Im worried.
I've got a scan in 2 weeks on the 6th May, I'll be 21 weeks 2 days and I don't know wether to wait it out and then hope and pray to god that it isn't any kind of fluids from around the baby and they say my amniotic fluids are looking normal or just go to the hospital. I feel like if I go to the hospital I'm "wasting" their time and generally just feel rude and a nuisance but also scared that if I do decide to wait for two weeks and something went wrong and it turned out to be my waters i'd never forgive myself for not doing anything about it.:cry:


Do you think if I rang the place I'm going to be scanned they'd move my scan forward to next week instead of the week after if I tell them I'm concerned I'm leaking fluids. I'll be 20 weeks next week anyway, so it'll be the right time for the scan.
I'm just so sick of worrying and just feel generally miserable, upset and down in the dumps, I'm sick of worrying.:cry:

Does anyone else get anything like this?


----------



## missmousemum2

Sorry luv, can't really offer any advice. If I were you I'd call up and see if they could bring your scan forward. Don't worry about wasting their time or anything else..... yours and your baby's wellbeing is the most important thing here and it's their job to look after you. 

Give them a ring and see what they say - it can't hurt.

H xx


----------



## Drazic<3

It have been getting this too hun, my knicks seem to be 'wet' everyday now. It doesn't smell but it's normally (sorry for the TMI) with white discharge? So there is wet and normal discharge. Maybe it's just the amount making us wet, or a little wee?


----------



## moonlady12

its most probs just an increase in secreations and nothing to worry about,it could even be a small leak of urine which shouldnt smell unless got an infection,but if are really worried phone up and get checked out hun.


----------



## millwallrose4

I've had this a couple of times, the most recent being yesterday which was quite a big leak and had bits of mucas in too, and like you my midwife said not to worry. Luckily I've got my doppler so I've been listening to the heartbeat which is still fine, and my scan is a week today so I'll find out for sure if anything's wrong then. My waters leaked with my son (just a trickle like now and then a big gush) at 29 weeks, but apparently it was my hind waters (not exactly sure what they are but it didn't affect him at all) and he ended up being 5 days overdue. If you are really worried just ring up and try to change the scan rather than worrying until it. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Drazic<3

Also, I have my scan tomorrow, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks everyone :hugs: 

I feel stupid for worrying so much but I always have the "if something was wrong you'd never forgive yourself" voice in the back of my mind. I hate bothering MW's and complaining all the time but I just think it's better to play it safe than sorry.
I think I'll give them a call later/tomorrow and just see if there's any chance of putting the scan forward. 

x


----------



## larissa3

Don't feel stupid for being worried. It's just our 'mother's instinct'. I can be worried about the littlest thing and call my doctor or even go in to see him to find out it's normal and that baby is fine. And you're right, it is better to play it safe than sorry. That's what your MW is there for, to give you reassurance and answer any of your concerns. And you have us ;)

Keep us updated!


----------



## Drazic<3

Let us know how you get on hunny :hugs:


----------



## Carrie29

i also have this, only over the past couple of days and it's not much and it's clear or white so i think that's all fine.. i stupidly googled it, but it did seem to say that it's only bad if it's clear with bits of blood (could be cervix opening), or dark etc.. and that clear and white is common in pregnancy. This site was quite good at explaining it

https://www.pregnancytoday.com/articles/health-and-physical-changes/a-look-at-leukorrhea-4406/


----------



## bbyno1

i get this aswell..i have a midwife appointment tomorow so il be asking her then but alot of people do get it and iv never herd any bad stories :)
x


----------



## LilDreamy

I have this also.

I thought it was normal, so I ignored it.

Now I feel bad for ignoring it. Lol... :/


----------



## JASMAK

I've had this with all my pregnancies. I have also had my amniotic fluid leak (and then gush later) and you can actually feel it coming out...like AF really. It is just exta cervical mucous, but it is thin...or sweat. I know, it ick, isn't it. I am going to buy some panty liners and some feminine wipes to freshen. Ahhh...another joy of pregnancy! lol


----------



## melon#1

LilDreamy said:


> I have this also.
> 
> I thought it was normal, so I ignored it.
> 
> Now I feel bad for ignoring it. Lol... :/

Me too, I thought it was normal! I've been using pantyliners for WEEKS! I had my scan last week & amniotic fluid level was normal though. xx


----------



## KEmery08

I had the same thing happening, but my MW told me that it was probably just the increased amount of fluids in my body. She told me to try not to get to the point where I had to go to the restroom so, so bad that I might start leaking. Anyway, I'm wearing a panty liner now just to avoid that ... 

I'm sure it's nothing major. Just keep an eye on it! :)


----------



## littleblonde

i had this in the 2nd trimester. some days my pants would be soaked through. I asked my midwife and asked to be seen at hopsital as i was worried it was my waters. It was so frustrating being told it was normal but no one looking for me. But it was just dischage in my case. Lots of it as well. My water level was always normal. One thing that may help you feel better is if you waters are trickling out then this is something you can do to check. Put a towel in and lay of the bed for 30 minutes. If your water has gone and is trickling when you stand up you will get a small gush as the water collects in your cervix and then falls when you stand. When my waters went i had a gush. But when they started to come to an end i just had a trickle. The trickle stopped when i sat down and gushed when i stood. HOWEVER THIS IS JUST MY EXPERINCE SO IF YOU ARE CONCERNED THEN ASK TO BE SEEN. X


----------



## littleblonde

the midwife at hospital told me to check this way as well.


----------



## ladykara

i have this too, first happened when i lifted something heavy, now it happeneds if i move around too much, i was sick yesterday and it trickled out, i have check up tomorrow and will be asking but i heard its normal. Ill post back tomorrow when i have had my appointment


----------



## mama2connor

I get this too hun, i really don't think it's anything to worry about, i think it's pretty normal. If it's worrying you that much, then maybe it is best to go to the hospital and get checked out. 

xx


----------



## ladykara

i mentioned it to midwife and they sent me for a scan straight away, everything seemed fine and they said it could just be discharge and told me not to worry...i also had a swab taken incase its a infection, wish i had known before i left, i would have shaved !!!


----------



## janinio87uk

Drazic<3 said:


> It have been getting this too hun, my knicks seem to be 'wet' everyday now. It doesn't smell but it's normally (sorry for the TMI) with white discharge? So there is wet and normal discharge. Maybe it's just the amount making us wet, or a little wee?

I agree with drazic... Im exactly the same too!

I also think perhaps it may also be tiny bit of wee as well, perhaps us girls shud do Kegel exercises as Ive heard this helps wiv lil leaks...


----------



## ~Mummy~

I've been having this since 11 weeks... :blush: 
On the report I got from my last scan it said 'Amniotic Fluid normal', so I guess that can't be it right? Would they notice if there was a ''leak''?


----------



## AngelzTears

lol it's funny this is mentioned, as today I just bought pantie liners since I've been leaking so much. I just get a few drops most of the time, but sometimes it can be like a quarter sized wet spot. Throughout my whole pregnancy I've gotten lots of discharge but now it's just wet? The baby has moved lower down now so I just figured she's kicking my bladder. I can feel her kick my bladder but I always think I've held it in, but then I'll check later and be wet. I guess can't feel when I leak just a little bit, so maybe it's the same thing for you :shrug:



ladykara said:


> i mentioned it to midwife and they sent me for a scan straight away, everything seemed fine and they said it could just be discharge and told me not to worry...i also had a swab taken incase its a infection, wish i had known before i left, i would have shaved !!!

lol omg I felt the same way when I had my pap smear. I had no idea they were going to do it that day and I haven't shaved. I kept apologizing lol :haha:


----------



## azzii

Sweetie i wouldnt worrie much if i were you, unless it gets worse, cause i had some leaking too but its not fluid from the baby its just a normal discharge is what my doc told me.


----------

